# 2010 Jetta



## Philpug (Apr 2, 2010)

Just bought a Sportwagen TDi


Thought it would go well with the 2010 Golf thread.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 2, 2010)

Pics? Trip report?


----------



## Philpug (Apr 2, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Pics? Trip report?



No pics but here is a bit about the buying process and the first 24 hours of ownership..

 First, I will say that my buying experience at YBH in Edgemont and Elliot Rosen was one of the best I have ever experienced.

Second, After driving Subarus and Mazdas for the past 8 years, I forgot how tight German cars were. It is good to be back.

Third, This car is damn cool. Features wise..The MDI/iPod works great, the Bluetooth works great. Comfort, seats are comfy, driving position is perfect.

Fourth, Mileage. I reset the average when I got home then drove a nice mix of stop and go and highway to work and averaged 36.8 MPG and that was with just 25 miles on the car, not even near broken in.

Fifth, Space/cargo area will be just right come ski season.

Sixth, Trailer hitch & Yakima Hold-up are ordered and will post picks when they are installed.

Now. to pick out plates...I have some ideas here.


----------



## severine (Apr 2, 2010)

Awesome! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Geoff (Apr 2, 2010)

I want a report next winter when you hit cold weather.   I'd like to know how it behaves when it's -20F.


----------



## severine (Apr 2, 2010)

Does it get to -20F in PA?


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 2, 2010)

Geoff said:


> I want a report next winter when you hit cold weather.   I'd like to know how it behaves when it's -20F.



Our old 82 diesel Rabbit ran fine in sub zero weather. What makes you think a modern diesel is going to have that much trouble?


----------



## bvibert (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice Phil!  Now where's the pics??


----------



## Glenn (Apr 5, 2010)

Nice. What's the towing capacity?


----------



## Geoff (Apr 5, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Nice. What's the towing capacity?



It's the brakes that impact the towing capacity for anything using VW's Mk V platform.   2000 pounds using a bolt-on receiver hitch.   I wouldn't want to go very far with anything that weighs more than 1000 pounds or has much in the way of drag.   A small lawn & garden trailer for Home Depot runs or a Hobie 18 is about the limit.


----------



## Philpug (Apr 5, 2010)

Geoff said:


> It's the brakes that impact the towing capacity for anything using VW's Mk V platform.   2000 pounds using a bolt-on receiver hitch.   I wouldn't want to go very far with anything that weighs more than 1000 pounds or has much in the way of drag.   A small lawn & garden trailer for Home Depot runs or a Hobie 18 is about the limit.



For my needs, I am installing a trailer hitch exclusively for the bikes. I have never had the need for using a trailer.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 5, 2010)

I towed my trike with my old Jetta. It did OK. It was a 5 speed. I would have never trusted one of those MKIII automagics. Eeek!


----------



## Philpug (Apr 5, 2010)

200+ miles on 1/3 of a tank (there were 30 miles on the car when I picked it up)










Sirius works great...





as does the iPod. 





Something all cars should have.


----------



## hammer (Apr 5, 2010)

Nice radio display...is that a touch screen?

That AC outlet would really come in handy in my household...


----------



## Geoff (Apr 5, 2010)

Philpug said:


> For my needs, I am installing a trailer hitch exclusively for the bikes. I have never had the need for using a trailer.



You should put your bikes up on the roof so you can destroy the car, the bikes, and your garage door.


----------



## Philpug (Apr 5, 2010)

hammer said:


> Nice radio display...is that a touch screen?
> 
> That AC outlet would really come in handy in my household...



It is a touch screen. It does have steering wheel controls too.


----------



## Geoff (Apr 5, 2010)

Philpug said:


> as does the iPod.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have gadget envy.


----------



## hammer (Apr 5, 2010)

Philpug said:


> It is a touch screen. It does have steering wheel controls too.


Now I'm jealous...as much as I like the dash setup on my Volvo, the monochromatic screen is nothing like what you have.


----------



## Philpug (Apr 5, 2010)

hammer said:


> Now I'm jealous...as much as I like the dash setup on my Volvo, the monochromatic screen is nothing like what you have.



I won' even tell you about the refridgerated glove compartment then.


----------



## severine (Apr 5, 2010)

Very, very nice, Phil! Congrats!


----------



## bvibert (Apr 5, 2010)

Philpug said:


> I won' even tell you about the refridgerated glove compartment then.



My 01 Passat has that, still haven't found a use for it...


----------



## hammer (Apr 5, 2010)

Philpug said:


> I won' even tell you about the refridgerated glove compartment then.


Thanks. :uzi:

;-)

really, very nice...wonder how many other new cars have these features...

other question:  Does your home state require clean diesels?  MA does, so many diesels are not available unless you want to wait until they are available in the used car market.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 5, 2010)

bvibert said:


> My 01 Passat has that, still haven't found a use for it...








???


----------



## Philpug (Apr 5, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> ???



Which works because the Yakima rack has...


----------



## bvibert (Apr 5, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> ???



I don't think I could fit more than one of those in my glove box, but I suppose it would work okay as long as I was looking to drink it immediately upon reaching my destination...


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 5, 2010)

Do the seats fold down completely flat?

I am surprised more autos are not made with 100% fold down seats a la the Vibe and the Fit. That is pretty much a must for our next purchase which will either be a hatch or a wagon. Need a completely flat back for a dog kennel and space enough for gear to travel with such as camping. It is amazing how much space seats that don't fold flat use up.

Looks like the new design is much improved visually. The last version of the wagen looked pretty boxy.


----------



## Philpug (Apr 5, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Do the seats fold down completely flat?
> 
> I am surprised more autos are not made with 100% fold down seats a la the Vibe and the Fit. That is pretty much a must for our next purchase which will either be a hatch or a wagon. Need a completely flat back for a dog kennel and space enough for gear to travel with such as camping. It is amazing how much space seats that don't fold flat use up.
> 
> Looks like the new design is much improved visually. The last version of the wagen looked pretty boxy.



rear seats do fold down flat, but you have to flip the bottom up first. I would have preferred if I didn't have to even if it was a couple of degrees off.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 5, 2010)

Philpug said:


> rear seats do fold down flat, but you have to flip the bottom up first. I would have preferred if I didn't have to even if it was a couple of degrees off.



You can't do both? My old VWs (and a Volvo) you could flip the seats up and get a nice flat surface or just push them over with a bit of an angle. It's only one more step anyway. I was kind of annoyed when the subi wouldn't so that.


----------



## Philpug (Apr 5, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> You can't do both? My old VWs (and a Volvo) you could flip the seats up and get a nice flat surface or just push them over with a bit of an angle. It's only one more step anyway. I was kind of annoyed when the subi wouldn't so that.


I can, just not flat enough for my taste.


----------



## hammer (Apr 6, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> You can't do both? My old VWs (and a Volvo) you could flip the seats up and get a nice flat surface or just push them over with a bit of an angle. It's only one more step anyway. I was kind of annoyed when the subi wouldn't so that.


I could flip the rear seat on my '98 Outback and lay the seat backs flat...most times I only flipped the seat up to clear out all of the junk that the kiddos left behind.


----------



## Edd (Apr 8, 2010)

Very nice interface on that radio.  I've been without satellite radio for about 6 weeks and am starting to go through withdrawals. Gonna take care of that soon.


----------



## Geoff (Apr 8, 2010)

Edd said:


> Very nice interface on that radio.  I've been without satellite radio for about 6 weeks and am starting to go through withdrawals. Gonna take care of that soon.



I actually prefer to use my iPod.


----------



## Edd (Apr 8, 2010)

Geoff said:


> I actually prefer to use my iPod.



I've been using my MP3 player heavily as well.  Sirius is just so nice and easy, though.  I'm a Stern fan and I discover new music through satellite.


----------



## hammer (Apr 8, 2010)

Geoff said:


> I actually prefer to use my iPod.





Edd said:


> I've been using my MP3 player heavily as well.  Sirius is just so nice and easy, though.  I'm a Stern fan and I discover new music through satellite.


Had the trial subscription for Sirius and I just let it expire...satellite radio just doesn't do it for me.  I'm also quite content to just use my iPod.

A Pandora interface, however, would be nice to have...


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 8, 2010)

I prefer to submit myself to the whims of local radio ... ;-)


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 8, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> I prefer to submit myself to the whims of local radio ... ;-)



That's what I do or I play the music I stored on the radios hard drive. I got a free subscription to Sirius when I purchased my Jeep and I think I listened to it twice.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 8, 2010)

I've been hooked on Slacker and Pandora lately. We can usually  use that from our house in CT, right up to the VT line.


----------



## Edd (Apr 8, 2010)

Glenn said:


> I've been hooked on Slacker and Pandora lately. We can usually  use that from our house in CT, right up to the VT line.



What device are you using to stream it?


----------



## Philpug (Apr 8, 2010)

I am happy with both the iPod and Sirius interfaces of the radio.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 9, 2010)

Edd said:


> What device are you using to stream it?




BlackBerry Bold 9700. What a difference from my old BB Curve 8310. 3G is really a step up from Edge. The wifi is a nice touch too. At home, we'll stream music at times as well. With the wifi, there's never a signal issue.


----------



## Philpug (Apr 9, 2010)

Glenn said:


> BlackBerry Bold 9700. What a difference from my old BB Curve 8310. 3G is really a step up from Edge. The wifi is a nice touch too. At home, we'll stream music at times as well. With the wifi, there's never a signal issue.



The wifi on the Blackberry works very well. I use it in Vermont where I have no cell service but where there is Wifi.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 9, 2010)

It's a great option to have. It at least allows you to use the interweb, e-mail and blackberry messenger when no cell service is available.


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 19, 2010)

Been a few weeks. How about an update? Have you even made it through your first tank of fuel yet? I am a year away at least from a purchase but I think the Sportwagen TDi is the leading contender for my next vehicle. I wish the Golf had a little more cargo room. The Golf seems a little too short but the Sportwagen is probably a little more room than I need. Better too much room than too little for sure!

Seems like the EPA MPG estimates are really low. 42 officially I think but I have read a lot of reports of around 50 MPG, especially with mostly highway. There was a couple that toured all 50 states and got something like 57 MPG or so with the Sportwagen but they were being really aggressive on fuel efficiency driving. Still, that is up there with the Prius without all the hybrid related issues while being significantly more fun and interesting to drive and more cargo space as well.


----------



## smitty77 (Apr 19, 2010)

hammer said:


> Thanks. :uzi:
> 
> ;-)
> 
> really, very nice...wonder how many other new cars have these features...


2010 Dodge Journey.  It has the power inverter with 120v outlet and the beverage cooler as well.  Innovations in auto interior must be a European thing.



riverc0il said:


> Seems like the EPA MPG estimates are really low. 42 officially I think but I have read a lot of reports of around 50 MPG, especially with mostly highway. There was a couple that toured all 50 states and got something like 57 MPG or so with the Sportwagen but they were being really aggressive on fuel efficiency driving. Still, that is up there with the Prius without all the hybrid related issues while being significantly more fun and interesting to drive and more cargo space as well.



A close friend drives his '02 Jetta diesel as a daily commuter and gets 50+ MPG with over 200k on the clock, and he's not driving it like my grandma would.  I've long been a proponent of diesels versus hybrids based on:
We've not yet seen a good, unbiased environmental "cost" analysis that takes into account the extra energy required to refine gas vs diesel and the cost to the planet for making and disposing of those fancy hybrid batteries.  When you consider the whole picture, diesels are more "green" than most people give them credit for.


----------



## Philpug (Apr 19, 2010)

I went through the first tank of 90% stop and go driving and got just over 500 lines for an average of 34.7. So far I love the car, handles great, rides super, I can go on and on. I forgot how much tighter a euro car is over a asian one. I have noticed the shift points are so much different than the high reving sticks I have been used to in my Miatas.


----------



## Geoff (Apr 20, 2010)

Philpug said:


> I went through the first tank of 90% stop and go driving and *got just over 500 lines* for an average of 34.7. So far I love the car, handles great, rides super, I can go on and on. I forgot how much tighter a euro car is over a asian one. I have noticed the shift points are so much different than the high reving sticks I have been used to in my Miatas.



500 lines.   That will certainly crank you up.  

I really like the low end torque in all the VW/Audi engines.  Unless I'm playing, it makes for great fuel economy.   With the gas turbos, they wake up when you keep them above 3000 RPM and the turbo spools up so you have a pretty good performance car when you want it without having to suck fuel when you don't want it.

Do you have the sport suspension?  When I went from a MK IV GTI to a MK V GTI with the tuned suspension they put on the Fahrenheit special edition, I was surprised at how much better it handled.   It felt really harsh the first few days but I quickly got used to it.

I need to dig the summer wheels out of my basement and put them on the car.  The Blizzaks are shot so I haven't worried much about burning them up.   I'll likely go with Nokians in the fall.


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 20, 2011)

Geoff said:


> I want a report next winter when you hit cold weather.   I'd like to know how it behaves when it's -20F.


We never got this update from Philpug.

What is the one year report card?

How was it in the winter?


----------



## Philpug (Jul 21, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> We never got this update from Philpug.
> 
> What is the one year report card?
> 
> How was it in the winter?


Oops. Sorry. Well, I have had the Jetta for just over a year now with putting about 28K on her. I did have snow tires for the winter but tended to drive the Yukon for when it was real bad. I will say there were just a handful of days that the Jetta wouldn't have been fine, considering that we had 800+ inches of snow this winter, that is damn good. Mileage has been in the 40+ range on summer fuel and 38ish on winter mix. 

All in all, the Jetta has done everything asked of it, other that 4Motion, it is about as perfect of a car for me as I could want until Subaru gets their heads out of their buts and brings over their phenomenal diesels. I am not holding my breath.While the winter here was cold, we did have a few below zero days. I park in a garage at home but there were days I came home from work with the temps being below zero w/o any issues starting.


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 21, 2011)

Awesome, thanks for the report back. Sounds pretty similar to what most others have said online but always glad to get the perspective of a skier. I assume that 40+ summer and 38ish winter is combined so you probably do even better on the highway? That is a damn fine combined number considering EPA says 29 city. It looks like you can hypermile this thing almost to 50 with a light foot. I'll probably be taking one for a spin this weekend.


----------



## Philpug (Jul 21, 2011)

If I take it relatively easy, I can get 600 miles out of a tank.


----------

